# Football Star and Dog Lover Michael Vick Stars in Nissan Dealer Commerical [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

We have to think that Nissan corporate didn't sign-off on the decision to have Michael Vick appear in a commercial for its Woodbury Nissan dealership.

Then again, the star QB for the Philadelphia Eagles will certainly bring the New Jersey dealership plenty of publicity and sales – just probably not from dog lovers.

To be honest, the ads are pretty funny and Vick seems to have won back the loyalty of critics through by proving his worth on the field.

More: *Football Star and Dog Lover Michael Vick Stars in Nissan Dealer Commerical [Video]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

